# airplay not available?



## colasonic (Feb 7, 2012)

I am running CM9 RC0 alpha0.6 now. but it appears Apple Airplay doesn't work. No device showed up in the Zeroconf Browser. Anybody in the same boat?


----------



## Tim Dugan (Dec 16, 2011)

Same results. It appears zeroconf is not (yet, I hope) included in CM9. I get fleeting hits with the zeroconf browser, but that's no good.


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

You have caught my interest now. What exactly does this do (or what should it do)?


----------



## colasonic (Feb 7, 2012)

It's a technology that Apple uses to transmit audio/video over wifi, to devices like speakers/TVs. For example by air play I could use Touchpad to play music through a set of speakers in my bedroom without wiring them together.


----------



## tsouthen (Jan 20, 2012)

Does Android 4 have Airplay support?!? Maybe try installing the AirBubble app in the market.


----------



## burritoboy9984 (Oct 16, 2011)

I didn't think anything but apple products had airplay sending support. AirBubble is to play music from an apple product on your android device (receiving).

-Erik


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

I have an apple TV that I stream music to from my iPhone. Are you saying I can do this from an Android device?


----------



## bauerknight (Oct 20, 2011)

I've used Airsync by Doubletwist to airplay videos and music from my android to my apple tv:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.doubleTwist.androidPlayerProKey&hl=en


----------



## colasonic (Feb 7, 2012)

bauerknight said:


> I've used Airsync by Doubletwist to airplay videos and music from my android to my apple tv:
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.doubleTwist.androidPlayerProKey&hl=en


right, for this i bought a doubletwist license but sadly it doesn't work on TP.


----------



## colasonic (Feb 7, 2012)

i guess this has not been resolved?


----------

